# Staying Fit



## JackLover (Jun 4, 2014)

What does everyone do to help stay fit to ride? I ride as much as possible but during the winter its really hard on me my joints dont function well and im just in too much pain to handle a horse. I cant run due to no cartilage in my knees. Ive been told swimming can easily replace running.


----------



## katelow (Jan 4, 2015)

Swimming definitely can replace running - in fact, it works more of your body, so you'll have improved upper body strength as well as legs/abs, and you don't get all hot and sweaty. 
As well as swimming, doing a cardio workout involving push ups, sit ups etc for half an hour ish a day is a great way to maintain fitness 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

